# Charlotte and Blueberry



## jessdarcy (3 August 2012)

Wasn't that....AMAZING!!!!

My heart was racing and when she finished I was tingling all over. I feel so elated now and I'm not even there! I bet it was amazing to see live!


----------



## Miss L Toe (3 August 2012)

jessdarcy said:



			Wasn't that....AMAZING!!!!

My heart was racing and when she finished I was tingling all over. I feel so elated now and I'm not even there! I bet it was amazing to see live!
		
Click to expand...

I bet Carl H is squirming having passed the ride over to Charlotte!


----------



## doctordoolittle (3 August 2012)

Fabulous test - really sympathetically ridden and especially with all that pressure!!

83.78% wonkey!! Putting GB into the lead by 6%


----------



## jessdarcy (3 August 2012)

wonkey_donkey said:



			Im at work but I presume she did well and has gone into the lead ???????????
		
Click to expand...

YES!
They got 83.663% - Soared into the lead!!!


----------



## smiffyimp (3 August 2012)

and not a rollkur in sight!


----------



## FabioandFreddy (3 August 2012)

Wow. Amazing test! I can't wait to see their Kur!!!


----------



## kal40 (3 August 2012)

Incredible - loved every second of it.  I felt so nervous watching but OMG what a performance.


----------



## Fabforester (3 August 2012)

Incredible. The biggest motivation to young pony mad girls and older ones for that matter that I've seen in many many years. Brilliant.


----------



## muff747 (3 August 2012)

Yes they all have to ride again to determine medal places.
Did I read correctly that Charlotte scored more than Anky as well??
They did brilliantly  Woo Hoo


----------



## hobo (3 August 2012)

Fantastic came over all emotional lol. Now have to go through it all again on Tuesday.


----------



## jessdarcy (3 August 2012)

Yes, way higher than Anky- Here are the full scores 

http://www.london2012.com/equestrian/event/dressage-individual/phase=eqx001900/index.html


----------



## jessdarcy (3 August 2012)

So excited for Tuesday!!


----------



## ClobellsandBaubles (3 August 2012)

How does the team places get decided? I thought it was just the individuals next week?


----------



## Sloe gin (3 August 2012)

Its Captain Birdseye !!! He has worn an assortment of garments during the eventing  and now dressage from macs ,wellies and sou'wester to a grey trilby and I also thought I saw him modelling a black bowler. !! He has a varied wardrobe including a bootlace tie !! He takes his job very seriously !!! Come on Team GB


----------



## Supertrooper (3 August 2012)

Cloball - they do Grand Prix Special on Tuesday and that decides team placings and then the top eighteen go through to Kur on Thursday which determines the individual medals. 

I think I'm right in saying that charlotte's score was the highest in any olympics


----------



## Kiribati_uk (3 August 2012)

wonkey_donkey said:



			By the way, who's the old bearded dude dressed as fisherman who keep escorting all the horse's / riders in and out of the ring ?????????????
		
Click to expand...

Thats Pedro he is a legend, he does that at alot of international events.


----------

